# Datei/Ordnernamen maximale länge



## Escorter (18. Aug 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich mit meinem Javaprogramm Ordner erstelle und der User den Namen des Ordners frei wählen kann. Wenn der User den Namen aber jetzt zu lang wählt, dann kann man den Ordner nicht mehr löschen sondern muss ihn erst umbenennen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit vom Betriebssystem abzufragen wie lang ein Datei name sein kann/darf?

Danke & Gruß,
Esco


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2008)

Nein. Das dürfte aber ohnehin nur bei Windows ein Problem sein, und die Information wirst du dir besorgen können.


----------



## musiKk (18. Aug 2008)

Mit Windows oder nicht Windows hat das nicht viel zu tun, das liegt am Dateisystem. Und da steht z. B. ext3 mit seinen 255 bytes NTFS mit 255 Zeichen nichts voraus... Ueberhaupt ist ReiserFS das einzige halbwegs grosse Dateisystem, das theoretisch mehr als 255 Zeichen zulaesst (4096 bytes).

Bei solchen Fragen waere ich konsequent einschraenkend: Nur die noetigsten Sonderzeichen und auch die Laenge begrenzen. Zu lange Dateinamen sind meistens eh ueberfluessig und nervig.


----------



## Escorter (18. Aug 2008)

Alles klar,

danke euch. Werde den Dateinamen auf 32 Zeichen begrenzen.

Danke & Gruß,
Esco


----------



## maki (18. Aug 2008)

> Ueberhaupt ist ReiserFS das einzige halbwegs grosse Dateisystem, das theoretisch mehr als 255 Zeichen zulaesst (4096 bytes).


Meinst du MörderFS?


----------



## musiKk (18. Aug 2008)

Nein, ReiserFS.


----------



## tfa (18. Aug 2008)

musiKk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, ReiserFS.


Besonders viel würde ich nicht darauf setzen.

@Escorter: 32 Zeichen ist ein bisschen knausrig.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2008)

musiKk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Windows oder nicht Windows hat das nicht viel zu tun, das liegt am Dateisystem.


AFAIK kannst du nur unter Windows Dateien anlegen die so lang sind, das du sie hinterher nicht mehr Löschen kannst.


----------



## musiKk (18. Aug 2008)

Ja tfa, diese Nachricht war mir schon bekannt. Trotzdem finde ich das, wenn es um die technische Ebene geht, dermassen bloede, da immer drauf hinzuweisen.

Wildcard: Ok, das kann sein, in die Versuchung bin ich bisher noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## tfa (18. Aug 2008)

Ob nun technisch oder nicht. Bevor man so ein Produkt einsetzt, sollte man sich schon über dessen Zukunft gedanken machen: http://www.golem.de/showhigh2.php?file=/0808/61620.html


----------



## Siassei (18. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

es gibt doch noch weitere Dateisystemen. z.B. XFS


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2008)

Über ZFS geht sowieso nichts.


----------

